
Your Crypto Kitty isn’t forever – Why DApps aren’t as decentralized as you think - dmitriid
https://medium.com/loom-network/your-crypto-kitty-isnt-forever-why-dapps-aren-t-as-decentralized-as-you-think-871d6acfea
======
jmduffy
Most people assume that Ethereum decentralized = DApps decentralized... But as
this shows that's not necessarily the case.

------
kanwisher
Yeah this is why I think side chains are going to be the future, the main
network is to limited

